# Gypsy Nirvana?



## fleshstain (Apr 26, 2006)

does anyone know what's going on with them....i've been hearing a lot of bad complaints over the past month or so....i personally sent a money order for some seeds on the 16th of March and they claim they still haven't gotten it(according to the website)....getting a response to an email from them is damn near impossible....


----------



## Mutt (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, Gypsie Nirvana has stepped down from ownership about 2 months ago and handed it over to someone else. Might want to go lurk over at ICMag and see whats up. It took my payment 9 days and 1 day to process. got it in 2 1/2 weeks when I ordered. That was 3 months ago.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Apr 27, 2006)

you should go to where you bought your money order and see if its been cashed....then you can start to figure out if it is a missing payment ...or someone else cashed it 

i have mailed christmas cards before that took *3 months* to be returned to me (wrong postal code)  the postal service can be very slow at returning _Return to Sender_ items


----------



## fleshstain (Apr 27, 2006)

LdyLunatic said:
			
		

> you should go to where you bought your money order and see if its been cashed....then you can start to figure out if it is a missing payment ...or someone else cashed it


 
i'd try that but i wasn't too smart at the time and threw the stub to it away....


----------



## heavyfreak (Apr 30, 2006)

I just receved my order too about 2 1/2 weeks.. While i'm in the states. 

The package come out or england. 
Came with 10 pack of Ajarin Haze? MUhauHASUha!!


----------



## p0ison (May 11, 2006)

I got my order from them quickly... But I almost didnt get it at all due to some incompitence. I never received a reply to any email I sent.. but when I did get my order, I was quite pleased with the product..

I guess I should mention that I paid with a credit card.. so that may be why my order came quickly. Still, they have shit for customer service.


----------



## Zarnon (May 14, 2006)

Damn.... I had a very good experience with them. 

I got those Kali Mist (Serious Seeds) from Gypsy N but that was over a year ago. 10 seeds and I'm currently doing the second grow. They turned out wonderful.

Too bad about the problems I'm hearing now... but there is the thread one over where people have gotten their orders...

BTW,  I had one order lost  or nipped from Heaven's Stairway so shit happens (they were great about getting it refilled... I'm sorry they are out of biz.. sniff).


----------



## Merlin11 (May 16, 2009)

Gypsy Nirvanas seeds are all bad. They dont grow or grow deformed and die. Dont waste your money.


----------



## Rockster (May 16, 2009)

Merlin11 said:
			
		

> Gypsy Nirvanas seeds are all bad. They dont grow or grow deformed and die. Dont waste your money.



 A bit of a sweeping statement,how do you qualify that?


----------



## Merlin11 (May 16, 2009)

Cus all the seeds Ive planted from them die and every where I go I read the same from others. You never know what you will get just hit and miss.


----------



## FrozenReality (Jun 2, 2009)

Merlin11 said:
			
		

> Cus all the seeds Ive planted from them die and every where I go I read the same from others. You never know what you will get just hit and miss.



I'm guessing its probably the way you grew them. Ive never had a problem with any of their seeds. I took care of them and they took care of me.


----------



## vaggerbance (Jul 6, 2009)

Ive never had a prob with any of Gypsys seeds either. Got some great plants from seeds I bought off Gypsy. Some of them were from seeds he gave me for nothing in my orders, you get a free pack everytime you order. 


But I also just recently had a money order returned to me I sent him, just said it was undeliverable. Sent him an email to tell him they returned the money order and if he wanted me to resend it somewhere and he never replied, this was 3 months ago. Weird, Im not out anything but I wanted those seeds I won on auction. So I wonder if this had something to do with the change of ownership now that you guys said something? 

Anyway I been looking around for a new source for beans, it seems like everyone here likes The Attitude?


----------



## logiclover (Jan 31, 2010)

Zarnon said:
			
		

> Damn.... I had a very good experience with them.
> 
> I got those Kali Mist (Serious Seeds) from Gypsy N but that was over a year ago. 10 seeds and I'm currently doing the second grow. They turned out wonderful.
> 
> ...


----------



## gmo (Jan 31, 2010)

Logi, I think you need to reread the rules.  You are coming off pretty offensively.  Plenty of people order from seedboutique and from seedbay and from what I've read they are far from scammers.  Maybe the reason your not getting anywhere with GN is your demeanor.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 3, 2010)

plus this thread was made in 2006............................lolol


----------



## vaggerbance (Feb 11, 2010)

logiclover said:
			
		

> Sure liar, sure. **** off thief.




Not nice. Not nice at all . You should read my whole post before you call me names

Well anyway, I went with Attitude for my order since my problem with Gypsy.  Should be here soon. I like the pick n mix  the attitude offers. Got myself some Super Lemon Haze, Ive spent the last year or so growing Super Silver Haze so Im pretty stoked.


----------

